# Out with the Moto phone .... back to a Samsung phone



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Being a confirmed cheapskate I never pay much more than $100 for a phone. This time around I bought two Motorola Moto G7 Optimo MAXX phones for $108 (one for Uber and one for Lyft).










This was the first time using a Motorola phone and it has some nice features. One in particular I loved is the that the phone "virtualizes" an SD card at the hardware level, meaning the phone see both onboard storage and the SD card storage as one single pool of memory. No more having to move apps and data to the SD card to free up onboard memory!

SAMSUNG PHONES









MOTOROLA PHONE









Alas, the phone has an Achilles Heel. One of the two phones would not make a good connection to cell towers. Thus I was getting the dreaded "*Poor/No network connection*" message on the Lyft app far more often than usual.










Thinking it was just that particular phone I ordered a replacement under warranty. Unfortunately the new phone had the exact same issue. So two out of three Moto phones had a connectivity issue. Not great odds. I don't know if perhaps more expensive Moto phones are free of this problem, but regardless I needed to get a different phone. I may have even tried a different model Motorola, but I wanted a phone with *Near Field Communications* (NFC) in order to be able to pay with a tap of the phone, and a Samsung model popped up at a good price ($110). This is the tallest phone I've owned to date at 6.5". Nice for navigation.










I dedicated the new Samsung phone to Uber and the working Moto phone to Lyft. After a day in the field the new phone is proving to work great.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Been using Samsung for Uber since 2018.........no problems here.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

_Tron_ said:


> Being a confirmed cheapskate I never pay much more than $100 for a phone. This time around I bought two Motorola Moto G7 Optimo MAXX phones for $108 (one for Uber and one for Lyft).
> 
> View attachment 620462
> 
> ...


I see your cheapness and raise you a $10 per month T-Mobile data-only plan. Runs out of LTE data super quick, with the rest of the month running Lyft on unlimited 2G data. It's...... a bit........................................................slow. But good enough. Why waste money.


----------



## Groundhog_Day (Sep 29, 2021)

The Gift of Fish said:


> I see your cheapness and raise you a $10 per month T-Mobile data-only plan. Runs out of LTE data super quick, with the rest of the month running Lyft on unlimited 2G data. It's...... a bit........................................................slow. But good enough. Why waste money.




Can’t imagine (or care) how many requests your missing.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Groundhog_Day said:


> Can’t imagine (or care) how many requests your missing.


Yet comment you do, and edit mine. Lots of effort, to be sure, for one who feigns disinterest.


----------

